# Leaf at end of table?



## marineman (Sep 22, 2011)

Took the wife to the furniture store to get ideas for what she would like. She picked out a table that is stumping me a bit. I've attached a picture, overall the table is a very easy build but the 2 leafs at the ends of the table pull out when not needed. I'm not sure of a good way to do the joinery so when you put them in they're solid enough but still pull out. I've attached a picture of the table if it helps.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

What do you mean by "pull out"? Do you mean that they are completely removed from the rest of the table? If that's the case, there are probably a couple of sockets (or a couple pair of sockets) inset just a little from the end of the table so they are normally out of the line of sight. arms on the leaf slide into the sockets. the arms on the leaf may fold (rotate) out of the way for storage.


----------



## marineman (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes the leaf at each end of the table slides out and is completely removed from the table.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the leaves pull out from underneath the top, the only thing it can be is a drawleaf table. The top is just sitting on the base section held in place with two pins, sometimes 1" dowels. When the leaf is pulled out the top drops down on the leaf runners. I've never seen this done with a top that thick though. Normally the top and leaves are 1" thick or less.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

It might be simplest to return to the store and just look under there to see what they did.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

^ I agree with him. Take a trip back to the store with your camera and get some pics of how it works.


----------



## marineman (Sep 22, 2011)

OK I'll see if I can get back down there to check it out but the store is about 2 hours away so I might just wing it with the ideas I got here


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Search refrectory table or Dutch pull out table and I think there is an article by tage Frid. Many of thr refractory tables have the leaves slide underneath. I can,t see if the table in the picture is like that or they remove.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?24617-Draw-Leaf-Table


----------



## marineman (Sep 22, 2011)

They remove on the one in the picture just want a simple but sturdy way of attaching them


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's my "first throughts" response. Be warned that I'm a bit loopy due to painkillers at the moment (I had cavities filled this morning, and it didn't go quite as smoothly as any of us would have liked...), so this may be a bit less clear that I usually try to be. I'm guessing from the picture that the table is around 6'x2', with a top around "" thick made up of ~3/4" planks laid over a framework of ~3 1/4" timbers. The leaf at the end looks like it's probably about 2'x2'.

Two options spring immediately to mind.

1) Iron pipe. Put three braces at each end of the table, separated by ~6". Before building the table, stack them and drill 1" holes in them. Do the same with the leaf, and epoxy iron pipe into the holes in the leaf so it sticks out on the table edge about 18". Slide the pipe in the leaf into the holes in the table, and it should support quite a lot of weight. I'd probably do three pipes, and I'd probably use the sliding jaw from pipe clamps on the underside of the table to make sure the outer two didn't slide.

2) Wood. Do the same thing, but with heavy pieces of wood, at least 2" square. I'd run them further under the table: maybe make the leaves 2'x2', and the "rails" to go under the table 4' long total (outer edge of the leaf to 2' under the table. It shouldn't be hard... I've seen porches built that way, and they seem to hold fine. You're basically using boards the large framing members of the table top to support a cantilevered extension.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Never occured to me but our conference table at work is set up like you want. Each leaf is removeable. They are supported by a metal bracket that is made from 1" squre tube in a U shape with (90 degree corners.) The two legs slide under the table between two wooden pieces and are completely hidden from view when the leaf is removed..


----------

